# Help needed on Brandmotion 9002-9515 auto dimming video display mirror install



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello All,

I am trying to install a Brandmotion 9002-9515 auto dimming video display mirror. Even though I purchased all of the components from a dealer, Brandmotion customer service stopped answering my emails after my first one.

I could use the pin outs for the 10 pin connector at the mirror if anyone has them. In the mean time I will describe what I have and what I am trying to do. I have already purchased and installed a Chinese video camera that fits in the license plate light lens. This is similar to the one I purchased, video camera 1  and others are available as well, camera 2
(the vendor I purchased from no longer sells them)

I had to custom make a lamp bracket to get it to work with the U.S. Model though. More on that later if anyone is interested. I did ask Brandmotion if that particular camera would work when I first thought about doing this. They actually answered at that time and said it would work. 

I also have a 16 pin to 10 pin adapter harness (this mirror is larger and has more functions hence more pins) 9002-6006A GMC Denali 10-Pin Rear Vision Jumper Harness from Brandmotion and the video adapter harness 6105 Universal Backup Camera Harness for GM Vehicles from Brandmotion. I also have three different instruction sets for the video harness, each dated differently and different color wires in the description. I am pretty sure they are not for my vehicle so that is why I am here. I also have a set of instructions for the mirror itself GM OEM Onstar Auto Dimming Mirror with 3.5" LCD Display from Brandmotion. Again, the website says to contact them for installation instructions, but …

The 16 pin to 10 pin adapter harness is pinned as follows.
16 pin 5 Auto Dimming + ( gray) to 10 pin 9.
16 pin 6 video + ( ? ) to 10 pin ?
16 pin 7 video - ( ? ) to 10 pin ?
16 pin 8 ground ( black ) to 10 pin 5
16pin backup lamp relay control - reverse - ( green) 10 pin 1
16 pin 11 on star keypad signal ( white ) to 10 pin 3
16 pin 12 on star keypad supply voltage ( light green ) to 10 pin 4
16 pin 13 ignition ( pink) to 10 pin 2
16 pin 14 on star keypad green LED signal (yellow ) to 10 pin 6
16 pin 15 on star keypad red LED signal (brown) to 10 pin 7
16 pin auto dimming- ( red ) to 10 pin 8
Not used. 10 pin 10
The rest of the 16 pins are not currently used.

So flipping this I can assume the following:

10 pin 1 backup lamp relay control - reverse
10 pin 2 ignition
10 pin 3 on star keypad signal
10 pin 4 on star keypad supply voltage
10 pin 5 ground
10 pin 6 on star keypad green LED signal
10 pin 7on star keypad red LED signal
10 pin 8 auto dimming-
10 pin 9 Auto Dimming +
10 pin 10 not used

Is this correct? Does it actually match the pin outs on the Cruze? Which ones are missing on the 2014 LT?

So to continue, the 6105 video harness:

Bare red wire (ignition) to 16 pin ? (Has a pin on it)
Bare green wire (reverse) to 16 pin ? (Has a pin on it)
Bare black wire (ground) to 16 pin ? (Has a pin on it)
RCA female (video) + or - ? to 16 pin ? (Has a pin on it)
RCA female ( video) + or - ? t 16 pin ? (Has a pin on it)
One of them is brown and the other is white. I currently do not have a meter so I am not sure which is the outside and which is the inside. Can I assume the outside is -?
I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

EDIT: This is info from
Bob's Automotive Mirrors & More LLC
7697 Forest Lawn Road
Three Oaks, MI 49128-9558
219-575-9220


Red=+12 volts hot with ignition on
Green=+12 volts hot in reverse
Black=Ground
White=Camera video +
Brown=Camera video –


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*pics of Brandmotion Mirror*




















These are the photos for the above post



My one question to "dhpnet" is where did you find the pin-out diagram/information for you vehicle? I have been to dealers and all over the internet with no luck.
Thanks again for your post.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to install a Brandmotion 9002-9515 auto dimming video display mirror. Even though I purchased all of the components from a dealer, Brandmotion customer service stopped answering my emails after my first one.


You might have received more help if you started a new thread for this, especially since you are installing an aftermarket mirror, and this thread was about installing the OEM mirror. 

I don't know how to answer your questions. This is much more complicated than I would attempt without having access to the service manual and doing a ton of research. I would personally be concerned about connecting any aftermarket mirror to the existing wiring. You take on a lot of risk when you play with the car's wiring. Proceed with caution and good luck. 

Here is the pinout for the inside rearview mirror harness (A10) on a 2014 Cruze according to the 2014 service manual. 
1 - Backup Lamp Supply Voltage (wire color = L-GN/WH) for option DD8
2 - Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage (VT/WH) for option DD8
3 - Keypad Signal (L-GN/WH) for option UE1
4 - Keypad Supply Voltage (L-GN/BK) for option UE1
5 - Ground (BK)
6 - Keypad Green LED (YE/VT) for option UE1
7 - Keypad Red LED (BN/WH) for option UE1
8-10 Not Occupied


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. From what I understand this is an OEM product, I just went directly to the source. As far as a new thread helping - maybe I can get some help from Tomko in doing that if that is a better way to go. Where did you get access to the manual? Are those pin-outs for every US version of the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I made this a new topic but didn't want to edit the original posts to possibly delete original it's intent or spell check as a OCD force of habit.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for the reply. From what I understand this is an OEM product, I just went directly to the source. As far as a new thread helping - maybe I can get some help from Tomko in doing that if that is a better way to go. Where did you get access to the manual? Are those pin-outs for every US version of the 2014 Cruze?


If this helps...

RPO Code DD8 is "Mirror, inside rearview auto-dimming"

RPO Code UE1 is "OnStar Directions and Connections plan for 6 months"


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Where did you get access to the manual? Are those pin-outs for every US version of the 2014 Cruze?


Those are the only pin outs shown for this connector in the service manual. You can get the official service manual from Helm. 

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated

You can also get similar information from AllData 
ALLDATA - OEM Repair Information for Professionals 

and Mitchells. 
Do it Yourself Automobile Repair Manuals - Mitchell 1 DIY


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> From what I understand this is an OEM product, I just went directly to the source.


So it's a GM mirror, but not from a Cruze, I guess. Interesting.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> So it's a GM mirror, but not from a Cruze, I guess. Interesting.


Yeah I looked at it but wrote it off as too much work. Can't remember where it came from( think an older SUV before infotainment/nav was introduced since OnStar goes back to like the 90's) but it was my solution to back up cam and not having it in my MyLink.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I made this a new topic but didn't want to edit the original posts to possibly delete original it's intent or spell check as a OCD force of habit.


 Thanks Merc6, I appreciate the assist. o spell check as well as my current computer drops letters - gotta get a new docking station sometime soon, but that cat back is calling.... I try to spell check...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> Those are the only pin outs shown for this connector in the service manual. You can get the official service manual from Helm.
> 
> 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links dhpnet! I knew about the Helm one but $300.00??? I've always liked Mitchell Manuals, but did not know they existed for the Cruze yet. I might pop for the four year access. Anyone else use this service? Comments?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I looked at it but wrote it off as too much work. Can't remember where it came from( think an older SUV before infotainment/nav was introduced since OnStar goes back to like the 90's) but it was my solution to back up cam and not having it in my MyLink.


I think it is from a GMC truck - off the top of my head - but their website Truck & Rearview Backup Camera Systems | Brandmotion Vehicle Specific Cameras lists it for the Cruze as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> If this helps...
> 
> RPO Code DD8 is "Mirror, inside rearview auto-dimming"
> 
> RPO Code UE1 is "OnStar Directions and Connections plan for 6 months"


I know that RPO stands for *Regular Production Option, *but what do I use them for? 

Edit: I have long since learned that the PRO codes are listed on the glove box label of the Cruze and tell you what options you have on your Cruze.


----------

